
Show HN: A 683 byte tooltip in pure CSS - mightyCrow
https://mightycrow.github.io/wenk/
======
ameesdotme
Sweet! I've got a thing for micro-frameworks/libraries like this. It's
surprising how much functionality fits in less than a kilobyte, while most
websites these days use megabytes. Well done!

------
leppr
You might want to add a more visible link to the repo on the page, the github
banner in the corner is easy to miss.

Cool stuff otherwise, looks nice and clean. Although you have to be careful
and make sure it always fits on the page (fallback to display on top on small
screens for instance).

~~~
mightyCrow
Will look into it. Thank you!

------
dmlittle
I didn't know you could fetch HTML attributes values through CSS properties.
Neat!

~~~
mightyCrow
It's awesome :)

------
camillomiller
How is this supposed to work on mobile?

